
SHOW HN: Customize Your List of Hobbyist Electronic Component Search Engines - partpal
https://www.partpal.io/
======
partpal
The lock down has led me to work on this parts search for hobbyists. I've been
planning it for a while but life has been getting in the way. Early days so it
will get better!

More hobbyist distributors and improving the stock data are the next targets.

Thank you for looking

------
4x5-Guy
It looks interesting. But I couldn't make it work. I tried several part
numbers in the search box, but got no response back. Pretty generic stuff,
like 7404.

~~~
partpal
A yes, sorry about that. I haven't changed the main page so it looks the same
as the results. I'll fix that today and place the buttons in better view.
You'll notice that when you enter 7404 links appear below the
distributor/hobbyist names. They are country code for now so the user can
select the region on each site.

